# What do you really want for Christmas?



## AZ Jim (Dec 20, 2015)

Don't say world peace or a cure for cancer, though both would be wonderful.  But, seriously what do you actually want for Christmas?  And remember Santa may be reading SF.  Me?  I don't want anything at all, I need nothing and if I did I'd probably buy it during the year. But what do YOU want?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 20, 2015)

This may sound corny but all I want for Christmas is to spend time with my family. My children and Grandchildren,my Sister and her family and of course my Husband. When they asked me what I wanted I said Kisses and Hugs,nothing can top that.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 20, 2015)

Good for you Sassy, I hope you get hugs and kisses in abundance.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 20, 2015)

Getting to hold Mr. Baby for most of the day, my niece's cookies, and someone gifting me a gift card for books...perfect happiness.


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Sassycakes said:


> This may sound corny but all I want for Christmas is to spend time with my family. My children and Grandchildren,my Sister and her family and of course my Husband. When they asked me what I wanted I said Kisses and Hugs,nothing can top that.



You sum the whole thing up nicely in two sentences, Sassy. Family, friends. hugs and kisses. The rest is just tinsel. Oh to live in a "corny" world. Enjoy!


----------



## Lon (Dec 20, 2015)

MerryXmas to me since I bought it myself & am going through the Learning Curve  with I Phone 6---


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Well I can't have what I really want. I will be content to be left in peace with my thoughts. Happy to enjoy the happiness of others. I wish all of you much joy.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 20, 2015)

You are all going to think I'm crazy, but what I am looking forward to is a huge chef salad with every conceivable veggie I can find. Lots of toppings, sunflower seeds, cranberries, bacon bits(the real stuff) boiled eggs. etc. etc. Not that I am a health nut. I love cheese and gobs of Russian dressing on top. It's just that through the year I just throw the basics together and call it salad. I don't make a big Christmas dinner. Knocked myself out on Thanksgiving. Like to spend the time in the living room with family and friends. I'll have some homemade bread and pasta, which is already made and frozen to go with my master piece salad and call it a done deal,except of course for the cheesecake,pecan pie and Christmas cookies I have stashed away as well. Oh yes, forgot the dips,chips,candy,fruit and nuts I serve before hand. Merry Christmas to one and all. Enjoying this forum so much!


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Lon said:


> MerryXmas to me since I bought it myself & am going through the Learning Curve  with I Phone 6---



Enjoy it, Lon. I can barely remember how to use my old cordless cellular.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 20, 2015)

We enjoy having you with us Ruth. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> You are all going to think I'm crazy, but what I am looking forward to is a huge chef salad with every conceivable veggie I can find. Lots of toppings, sunflower seeds, cranberries, bacon bits(the real stuff) boiled eggs. etc. etc. Not that I am a health nut. I love cheese and gobs of Russian dressing on top. It's just that through the year I just throw the basics together and call it salad. I don't make a big Christmas dinner. Knocked myself out on Thanksgiving. Like to spend the time in the living room with family and friends. I'll have some homemade bread and pasta, which is already made and frozen to go with my master piece salad and call it a done deal,except of course for the cheesecake,pecan pie and Christmas cookies I have stashed away as well. Oh yes, forgot the dips,chips,candy,fruit and nuts I serve before hand. Merry Christmas to one and all. Enjoying this forum so much!



Is this a suicide pact? :rofl:  You started _off _with a salad! Sounds great, Ruth. My kind of "crazy".


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2015)

Lon said:


> MerryXmas to me since I bought it myself & am going through the Learning Curve  with I Phone 6---




welcome to the iphone 6 club...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2015)

Funny reading this thread...and what we'd really like for Christmas.

I've been dirt poor, and comfortably off...I'm in a fortunate position these years where I need or require  for very little.. unlike  days of yore, but just this morning I glanced up at the top of a kitchen cupboard where stands  a row of dry goods provisions ...and then glanced at the freezer which is absolutely full to the brim..including the 2nd half freezer...and my stomach somersaulted..for the first time in years I remembered one of the many Christmas Poverty Past, long pushed to the back of my mind ...and thinking that  when I had a full store cupboard,  enough food in the freezer for a week and the money to afford to heat the house during the holiday, as well as gifts for my child  ...and a couple of books from the library  to read over Christmas for me...I remembered you see, looking up at those full cupboards today...just how much I thought I had a little piece of heaven with an extra few tins and some meat for dinner ...and a warm home , that I truly had the best Christmas and that's all I needed  , because I'd got peace of mind!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 20, 2015)

Very nice post Holly.



hollydolly said:


> .... because I'd got peace of mind!!



That's what I want.  I'm getting there, slowly.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 20, 2015)

What a nice post, it puts everything in perspective. Have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2015)

Thank you Ruth and _You.._.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't want anything for Christmas. I don't celebrate it.

... but on December 30th I expect to hear a knock at the door. Opening it, there will be a lady holding a bouquet of flowers, behind her a guy with a videocamera, and another guy holding a huge check from Publisher's Clearing House for $10,000/week for life.

I shall promptly have a heart attack and spend my time recovering in a private hospital suite being fed grapes by gorgeous nurses over New Years.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 20, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I don't want anything for Christmas. I don't celebrate it.
> 
> ... but on December 30th I expect to hear a knock at the door. Opening it, there will be a lady holding a bouquet of flowers, behind her a guy with a videocamera, and another guy holding a huge check from Publisher's Clearing House for $10,000/week for life.
> 
> I shall promptly have a heart attack and spend my time recovering in a private hospital suite being fed grapes by gorgeous nurses over New Years.


 You don't want the balloons?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You don't want the balloons?



Naw - what do you think I am - greedy?

Now you've got me wondering - do they bring flowers for women and balloons for men?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 20, 2015)

ok...   I want to be with my family..... But 99% of them are dead... so not really...   

I want to see my grandkids open their presents and the look on their faces when Santa visits us on Christmas eve...  That is planned


I want peace of mind... world peace  and all that

BUT...  I REALLY want the Jeweler to call me and tell me the ring I am having designed for myself is ready....  It's really a beaut..


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 20, 2015)

> ok...   I want to be with my family..... But 99% of them are dead... so not really...



QS you are a funny lady!!!


----------



## Kadee (Dec 20, 2015)

I have been in that position Holly,dirt poor .. and very hungry ..ever since I've had my own home my cupboards have always had food in them..I still buy foods for the cupboard that never gets used ,like you holly it gives me price of mind knowing my freezer, fridge,and pantry are full ....So what do I want or need for Christmas ? Nothing but a nice cuddle from my hubby ,and spending a couple of days with my daughter and GD ....My daughter phoned yesterday saying she had only bought us a box of chocolates ...as she has no idea what to get us...(At Almost 70 we don't need anything) I said don't buy anything else or I will have to clean out the cupboards to put any extra in there and You know what happens when I clean out the cupboard don't you! It ends up in her overflowing cupboards..


----------



## Linda (Dec 20, 2015)

I have enjoyed reading everyone's posts here.  I really don't want anything for Christmas except to get to stay home and relax.  If I want something I am usually able to buy it so I don't have any wants for material things.  I think there will just be the 3 of us here as I turned down the invitation to spend it with our daughter and son and families in LA.  We spend a lot of time down there anyway, and now I want to stay home and not be running up and down the highways.  I decided to cook the turkey ahead of time and then on Christmas serve hot turkey sandwiches since that's what my husband and brother both like so much.  We are having company for New Years and they'll be deep pitting meat and sitting at the fire outside so I'll get to see people then.  I feel very blessed even though, of course, I miss the ones who are no longer with us.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> I have been in that position Holly,dirt poor .. and very hungry ..ever since I've had my own home my cupboards have always had food in them..I still buy foods for the cupboard that never gets used ,like you holly it gives me price of mind knowing my freezer, fridge,and pantry are full ....So what do I want or need for Christmas ? Nothing but a nice cuddle from my hubby ,and spending a couple of days with my daughter and GD ....My daughter phoned yesterday saying she had only bought us a box of chocolates ...as she has no idea what to get us...(At Almost 70 we don't need anything) I said don't buy anything else or I will have to clean out the cupboards to put any extra in there and You know what happens when I clean out the cupboard don't you! It ends up in her overflowing cupboards..




It's true KD isn't it...? nothing makes you appreciate more what you have now or really don't need_ more_ than having lived with none of it in the past!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


>


  I would like to say the same but alas I've only been the latter.


----------



## Bee (Dec 20, 2015)

I would like to see the poor helped more and those homeless people for whatever reason they are homeless be given shelter for the night and a nice warm bed with a hot dinner Christmas day inside their bellies..............I am going away for Christmas otherwise I would have helped out myself the way plenty of people are in the area where I live.


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I would like to say the same but alas I've only been the latter.



Maybe financially, Jim, but from reading many of your posts, you are rich in spirit.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 20, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Maybe financially, Jim, but from reading many of your posts, you are rich in spirit.


And you Sir are a fine gentleman.  Thank you....


----------



## Falcon (Dec 20, 2015)

Sassy, OK if I get in at the end of the line?


----------



## IKE (Dec 20, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Now you've got me wondering - do they bring flowers for women and balloons for men?



If you're a good boy they bring you a good looking woman wearing nothing but balloons and hand you a needle.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 20, 2015)

IKE said:


> If you're a good boy they bring you a good looking woman wearing nothing but balloons and hand you a needle.



I'd still rather have the money - you can buy balloon girls a dime a dozen.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 20, 2015)

Bee said:


> I would like to see the poor helped more and those homeless people for whatever reason they are homeless be given shelter for the night and a nice warm bed with a hot dinner Christmas day inside their bellies..............I am going away for Christmas otherwise I would have helped out myself the way plenty of people are in the area where I live.


Many people in Australia choose to spend CD prepairing /serving meals to underprivileged homeless people or just lonely people ,unfortunately our area ( country) there is no  such services or I'd be first in line to put up my hand to help out


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Sassy, OK if I get in at the end of the line?



You're more than welcome to get anywhere in the line !


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 21, 2015)

IKE said:


> If you're a good boy they bring you a good looking woman wearing nothing but balloons and hand you a needle.



Do good girls get one of of the Chippendales?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Do good girls get one of of the Chippendales?





Good girls Do indeed get a Chippendale..

.......usually this plush upholstered little number ..







*BAD *Girls on the other hand usually get to take  their choice..... 






















.............


----------

